# Online/DVD/CD Prep courses



## twropn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Taking the PE (Construciton Module) in April (for the 3rd time ##$#%$^%) and due to where I live and my schedule live sessions aren't feasible (I suspect where I live and my demanding schedule had a lot to do with my not passing in my two prior attempts). I told myself if I failed again I would try to use study courses or some program as opposed to studying individually like I had been.

I'm sure it's been asked on here before but which online or cd/dvd based courses are the best (especially for construction)? Price, content, ease of use etc etc.

Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Feb 25, 2011)

twropn said:


> Hi All,
> Taking the PE (Construciton Module) in April (for the 3rd time ##$#%$^%) and due to where I live and my schedule live sessions aren't feasible (I suspect where I live and my demanding schedule had a lot to do with my not passing in my two prior attempts). I told myself if I failed again I would try to use study courses or some program as opposed to studying individually like I had been.
> 
> I'm sure it's been asked on here before but which online or cd/dvd based courses are the best (especially for construction)? Price, content, ease of use etc etc.
> ...


check TEST MASTERS online course. Do it fast, because almost all the courses started or about to be started if you need it for this spring.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2011)

I used the ASCE DVD set and really enjoyed it. I bought it used, rather than buying it new. It worked for me on my third attempt!


----------



## twropn (Mar 4, 2011)

csb said:


> I used the ASCE DVD set and really enjoyed it. I bought it used, rather than buying it new. It worked for me on my third attempt!


Where did you find it used? Amazon? Ebay? On here?


----------



## csb (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe I purchased it off of ebay.


----------

